# help identifying plants



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi I'm a newbie to aquarium plants. I recently got a couple from my lfs and so far I havent been able to ID them . I'm hoping you guys can ID them. Thanks.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi gibbus,
Sorry to tell ya but the first pic is of a non-aquatic plant. I can't remember the name now, but is offered as *water hedge* plant around here. See if you can take it back to the store and exchange it for something else. 
The second plant looks like Giant Hygro (_Nomaphila stricta_) to me. Nice plant, but it can get BIG real fast.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

darn. Guess I'll stick to my anubias. I'll try to return the plant. thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is the non-aquatic _Alternanthera ficoidea_.

The second looks like emersed grown _Hygrophila corymbosa_. Nomaphila stricta is not a valid name. It is synonymous with the former.


----------

